# Detailer needed A470 corridor



## scd (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've just stumbled across this great forum and I'm really impressed with the finish you guys can achieve with your paint correction techniques. I have a 2001 E46 M3 in Carbon Black in need of reviving, the paint has the usual swirls and light scratches and is in need of some TLC. 
I live in Nelson near Treharris and I'm willing to travel if need be, I'm particularly impressed with Matt Jones & Slangwerks threads and would be very interested to know if any of you guys would be interested in detailing my car?

Steve 
Nelson, Treharris


----------



## scd (May 21, 2008)

I can't read any PM, I have less than 10 posts.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

PM sent (you will need to have made 10 posts to read the PM Steve, go and say hello to some people in the newbie's section so to up your post count).

For security reasons you should really take your mob number off the forum by the way.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome to DW mate


----------



## scd (May 21, 2008)

I'm on it... thanx


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I've made a note of your number Steve, I'll give you a ring tonight once I've got my diary.

Cheers


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Hi Steve,
I'm from Abercynon originally so not far from you at all. Give me a shout if Matt can't sort you out (although I'm sure he will!)


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Give Peter Richards a PM, He is a DW supporter on here and is in your area.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

tbh pete is ya man, hes a top guy, and if u need to c pics of his work give me a shout. imo theres no one better around:thumb:


----------



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

There is a fella called James in treharris who does detailing too


----------



## scd (May 21, 2008)

Does anyone know or has James's contact details


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Another vote for Peter Richards here :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

You have PM mate


----------



## scd (May 21, 2008)

M3 now sold.... looking to buy a 944 Turbo or Golf R32. Haven't made up my mind yet whether do go retro or not, but I'll definitely have a full detail as soon as I pick one.


----------



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

r32 do it


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

944 for me


----------



## VB32 (Apr 13, 2008)

I used to own a R32 and miss it 
Car with great character and sound! 

R32 would get my vote especially with our wet weather


----------



## Alexrvf (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Like Scd, i need a detailer to work on my 2002 Clio 172. if anyone could help me out that would be great, what type of prices iam looking at etc, if you could contact me by email would be better [email protected] . 
Thanks


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Alexrvf said:


> Hi Like Scd, i need a detailer to work on my 2002 Clio 172. if anyone could help me out that would be great, what type of prices iam looking at etc, if you could contact me by email would be better [email protected] .
> Thanks


Location would be good.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Alexrvf said:


> Hi Like Scd, i need a detailer to work on my 2002 Clio 172. if anyone could help me out that would be great, what type of prices iam looking at etc, if you could contact me by email would be better [email protected] .
> Thanks


Willing to assit if possible.


----------



## Alexrvf (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, someone just sent me a pm, but because im new it wont let me read, sorry i forgot location, im from swansea but currently living in merthyr, but can travel a little bit if you could email me with some details instead would be great [email protected] , Cheers


----------



## Alexrvf (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, 10 posts completed now can get pm's


----------



## scd (May 21, 2008)

Hi Guys, Having my new car delivered tomoz.... any of you guys fancy detailing it let me know.

Thought I'd push the boat out...

2004 04 Porsche 911 Carrera 4S in Guards Red

Let me know, I'm in the Treharris area.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

im fully booked for two weeks , if you can wait , ill gladly take a look at it , im in sunny swansea


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Sunny Swansea..not when I've been there!
Peter Richards (Eclipse above) is very good and I'm sure if you get in touch with him he'll be able to come up with a deal that will suit your car and pocket..after all its what he does for a living!!
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

peter is the man, has always done mine, and when i get another car shortly he will be my 1st call of port as always:thumb::thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks guys appreciate your comments


----------

